# Kor bar-ends, great alternative



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

Was experimenting with handlebars, wider riser bars, flat bars with bar ends. Found these Forte Kor bar-ends, similar to Cane Creeks but not so heavy or expensive. $20/125 grams vs. $40/200 grams. Not to mention I don't like those lizards. Considered the singletrack solutions bar-ends but most people seem to have bad luck with them. Got a little better leverage out of my wider bars (660mm with 1" rise) but I love the option for different hand positions. The hand position is better than the typical bar ends I tried as it puts my hands more centered over the end of my bars. I find myself riding on these 60% of the time. For those still sporting bar ends these are worth looking into.






Forte Kor






Cane Creek Ergo


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll try and remember those. I'm going to try a riser this year after a swept the year previous and if the long climbs start to suck....


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

Those look pretty cool. I used bar ends for all the time back in the 90s, but they seemed to have faded out. Like everybody else I know, I started using a riser bar. Now I'm back on a flat bar and think bar ends would help with the climbing chores. Full circle, I guess. Noticed that Ned Overend was running bar ends on his singlespeed, btw.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I just bought a pair. Still working on my new SS build and I like to have as many setup options as I can. I've always been the type to grab the bar ends where they bolt on and rest my hands partially on the bar, and these look like they should be good for that. They look comfy too, but I'm curious how well the rubber will hold up. Enough guessing, I'll just have to install and test them when they arrive :thumbsup:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks great.

I've just bought a semi rise bar which feels almost like flatbar, I think I am gonna put a barend and let see how things might improve my climbing performance.


----------



## Egrabow (Jul 22, 2014)

These things work great. I, too, have come full circle over the years. When my new bike came with a wide flat bar and short stem it got me thinking about bar ends to extend the reach and change hand positions on long climbs. What I like about the Forte Kor is they hang off the bar and double as a sturdy end cap. This also takes up less space on the bar. The rubber coating is very comfortable and grippy. Reasonably light, stiff and a great price.


----------

